# fuji roubaix pro vs trek 2.1



## zenonxp (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Folks,
I am new to road biking. A few days of research and I've come down to Fuji roubaix pro (900$) and Trek 2.1 (1250$). Both in my price range (up to 1250) but not sure if Trek is worth the extra money.
amir


----------



## Lakemichchip (May 19, 2008)

FUJI all the way. I should mention that I tested both of these bikes in the spring and it seems that the FUJI performed much better on long rides.


----------

